

Julius Caesar's Elephant - diodorus
http://historytoday.com/ce-stevens/julius-caesar%E2%80%99s-elephant

======
pathikrit
Another interesting info: There were 15 Indian war elephants in the Persian
army [at the Battle of
Gaugamela]([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Gaugamela](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Gaugamela))
most of whom were subsequently captured by Alexander.

